# 03 450 foreman snorkel build??



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

im looking to put a snorkel on my bike but dont really know what i need or how to go about it help??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Go to the Honda How-Tos. There are some good threads there. Here's a link.

Snorkeling & Jetting - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

i just decided to buy a gorilla snorkel kit onlything i need to know is do i need to re jet after i install it?


----------

